# Fabia VRS Remap - Recommendations? (West Midlands area)



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Evening all,

Can anyone recommend me to a reputable company?

I live in Warwickshire but I am willing to travel around the West Midlands area.

Thanks


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Have a little drive down to me


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> Have a little drive down to me


what sort of power gains are we talking and how much?


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> Have a little drive down to me


I don't mind travelling. Could you PM me some more details like cost and gains etc?

Cheers


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

P Torque seem to have great feedback on SCN

They are near Wolverhampton


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Take it to Ben :thumb:

If you aren't willing to travel, I had my MK6 Fiesta Zetec-S TDCi remapped at www.rapidremap.co.uk based in Cannock. Mike runs it himself and is a very honest and trustworthy guy, he's always got deals on aswell.

The Fabia VRs on his site is his own car, look at the figures :doublesho


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

RussZS said:


> P Torque seem to have great feedback on SCN
> 
> They are near Wolverhampton


Thanks for that. I've seen them mentioned on another forum. Not to far either. I will give them a call :thumb:


----------



## johnpigg (Oct 28, 2008)

+1 for p-torque
http://www.p-torque.co.uk/index.html

Based in Wombourne, he writes all his own maps, and did a fantastic job on my 120d.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

W_VRS said:


> I don't mind travelling. Could you PM me some more details like cost and gains etc?
> 
> Cheers


get a fabia meet going here bud i want mine doing


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

-tom- said:


> get a fabia meet going here bud i want mine doing


and me lol, but im kinda far away :lol:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

AllyRS said:


> and me lol, but im kinda far away :lol:


dont let that stop you could meet m6 :wave:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Dogging are we Ally lmao.

Echo comments on letting Ben at AmD gettin his sweaty mitts on it.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

-tom- said:


> what sort of power gains are we talking and how much?





W_VRS said:


> I don't mind travelling. Could you PM me some more details like cost and gains etc?
> 
> Cheers


we are talking about 50bhp and 60llbft of torque!  The price of this is £399.95 inc vat. This also includes a road test with data logging to start with to make sure the car is performing as it should and there are no problems. We then carry out a before rolling road run to test standard power. The car is then mapped on the road as well as the dyno to suit your car. After this we finish with a final rolling road run so you have a print out of before and after power.

ill do 10% off for DW members too


----------



## ppuaar (Sep 25, 2009)

REVO,Customcodes,Jabba are prob the best for vag cars


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

minimadgriff said:


> we are talking about 50bhp and 60llbft of torque!  The price of this is £399.95 inc vat. This also includes a road test with data logging to start with to make sure the car is performing as it should and there are no problems. We then carry out a before rolling road run to test standard power. The car is then mapped on the road as well as the dyno to suit your car. After this we finish with a final rolling road run so you have a print out of before and after power.
> 
> ill do 10% off for DW members too


Can't argue with that :thumb:

I would have come to you Ben for my remap, but I wasn't active on here when I had it done, and didn't know about the wonders of AMD


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> we are talking about 50bhp and 60llbft of torque!  The price of this is £399.95 inc vat. This also includes a road test with data logging to start with to make sure the car is performing as it should and there are no problems. We then carry out a before rolling road run to test standard power. The car is then mapped on the road as well as the dyno to suit your car. After this we finish with a final rolling road run so you have a print out of before and after power.
> 
> ill do 10% off for DW members too


cheers ben i will be in touch just save the pennys and when i can

a drive
b have funds 
c time off work

i will be very intrested in this :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Ben_ZS said:


> Can't argue with that :thumb:
> 
> I would have come to you Ben for my remap, but I wasn't active on here when I had it done, and didn't know about the wonders of AMD


 If you have a TDci you would love our re-map!










ignore the peak powers as thats irrelevant. Take a look at mid range gains! nearly 50llbft of torque! He also gets around 70+mpg.

p.s the reason the ZS tails off in power is because the turbo runs out of puff because its tiny.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

AllyRS said:


> and me lol, but im kinda far away :lol:


Don't let that stop you, I got my Fabia done at P-Torque...Glasgow to Wolverhampton and back in one day, all good fun 

So yes, another vote for Will at P-Torque. £250-ish depending on offers (I got mine done for £200 as part of a Briskoda.net group buy).


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Leodhasach said:


> Don't let that stop you, I got my Fabia done at P-Torque...Glasgow to Wolverhampton and back in one day, all good fun
> 
> So yes, another vote for Will at P-Torque. £250-ish depending on offers (I got mine done for £200 as part of a Briskoda.net group buy).


I gave him a call this morning as he is localish and is well respected on briskoda and other vag forums.

Quoted £265 all in.


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

W_VRS said:


> I gave him a call this morning as he is localish and is well respected on briskoda and other vag forums.
> 
> Quoted £265 all in.


He recently did my 118d - superb, I would highly recommend him


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Stealth Racing in Southam, Warks. VAG specialist who will do you a custom map.
Ive had a few done and they are spot on.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

There's also midland VW in Cannock who do custom code remaps. Not sure if they do tdis though.


----------



## tmagnet (Feb 27, 2009)

http://www.r-techpower.co.uk
They have had excellent feedback. I had my old Fiesta done by a company by a big UK company, but my new motor will be going to R-Tech judging by how happy everyone else is with them.
P.S As I understand it R-Tech will do a remap and new sachs clutch for £600 all in! Bargain especially as the PD130 is fairly well known to slip once remapped if it has done a few miles


----------

